# Microchip Technology Presenta EEPROM Serie con Direcciones MAC Incorporadas



## Meta (Dic 10, 2008)

*Microchip Technology Presenta EEPROM Serie con Direcciones MAC Incorporadas *



Microchip anuncia una familia de dispositivos EEPROM serie con direcciones MAC compatibles con EUI-48™ y EUI-64™ incorporadas.  Los dispositivos, diseñados para trabajar con buses estándar, como SPI, I2C™ y UNI/O®, proporcionan un acceso sencillo y económico a direcciones MAC e incorporan hasta 1,5Kbit de EEPROM que se pueden utilizar para almacenar configuración y parámetros del usuario, o bien como área para memoria auxiliar como etapa intermedia para guardar pequeñas cantidades de datos.  Los pedidos de los dispositivos se pueden realizar cuando se necesiten sin restricciones en volumen, y dado que eliminan la necesidad que los diseñadores ocupen una única dirección MAC en cada microcontrolador, aceleran la integración y acortan el plazo de comercialización con menores costes.



Los dispositivos EEPROM serie 24AA02E48, 25AA02E48 y 11AA02E48 tienen un EUI (Extended Unique Identifier) de 48 bit incorporado para identificar la dirección física del hardware de red.  Estas direcciones MAC incorporadas permiten que los diseñadores recurran a las direcciones únicamente cuando se necesiten, y también eliminan la necesidad de serialización y programación.  La dirección también es compatible EUI-64 y está protegida frente a escritura para proteger a su vez los propios diseños.  Al ser compatibles con buses estándar y bien conocidos, estas EEPROM serie se pueden incorporar fácilmente a diseños ya existentes.  Además, ofrecen funciones de EEPROM como larga duración, amplios rangos de tensión y de temperatura de trabajo, así como bajos valores de corriente de trabajo y en reposo, permitiendo así la realización de diseños de robustos diseños de interface serie con un bajo consumo de energía.



Algunos ejemplos de aplicaciones en redes EUI-48 para los cuales resultan apropiadas las nuevas EEPROM son aquellos relacionados con Ethernet, 802.11 WiFi™ y Bluetooth®.  Los dispositivos también se adaptan bien a aplicaciones EUI-64, como aquellas que emplean protocolos FireWire, ZigBee®/IEEE 802.15.4™, MiWi™ de Microchip e IPv6.

Estos nuevos dispositivos cuentan con el soporte del Kit de Inicio MPLAB® para Productos de Memoria Serie (Nº de Referencia DV243003).  El kit, ya disponible mediante microchipDIRECT (www.microchipdirect.com) por 79,98 dólares, se suministra con todo lo necesario para desarrollar rápidamente un diseño robusto y fiable de EEPROM serie.

El dispositivo 24AA02E48 I2C está disponible en encapsulados SOT-23 y SOIC de 5 patillas, el dispositivo SPI está disponible en encapsulados SOT-23 y SOIC de 6 patillas, y el dispositivo UNI/O está disponible en encapsulados SOT-23 y SOIC de 3 patillas

Fuente:
http://www.elektor.es/noticias/microchip-technology-presenta-eeprom-.767578.lynkx


----------

